# 2011 Christmas Eve "Noche Buena" Traditional Whole Pig Roast (with Q-View)



## luv2q (Jan 12, 2012)

As promised, here's this year's follow-up to our family's traditional Christmas Eve whole pig roast. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When Ms. Piggy got home on the 23rd, my father came over to the house and we started to prepare it for the next day's roasting.







Here, my father removes the pig's tongue.







In this pic, my father systematically cuts the ribs.







This is what it looks like after he outlines the rib cage.







Here, he makes cuts between each individual rib.







This is Ms. Piggy, all cut up and ready for the next step.







In this pic, my father goes around the whole pig and makes deep "pocket" cuts in key areas.







Here, my father places pieces of butter into each of these pockets.







After the butter, he liberally pours salt into each pocket.







The next step is to create a fresh batch of his marinade or "mojo". Do NOT buy the pre-made ones at the store or you'll be cheating yourself on flavor!







This is the marinade paste before the addition of the final ingredient - freshly squeezed sour oranges.







This is what the marinade looks like when done. At this point, it has an aroma that literally fills the whole house! It smells SOOOOOO GOOOOOD!!!







At this point, my father begins to brush every exposed interior part with the marinade.







Now, the entire pig gets a marinade injection. Just as when the cutting steps are being performed, a lot of care is taken to make sure that the injector's needle doesn't poke through the pig's skin. The skin should remain as intact as possible during the entire process.







Whatever is left over inside the marinade bowl gets applied liberally to the key parts of the pig. Here, my father is concentrating on the ribs.







This is what Ms. Piggy looks like after her marinade bath.







The next day (Christmas Eve), the charcoal is lit and the roasting box ("Caja China") is preheated.







Then, the marinated pig is brought out and tied tightly between the separator trays.







Here, my father (on the left) and my uncle (on the right) remove the heavy steel cover so that they can finally place the pig inside the roasting box. From the looks of it, the steel cover is very heavy and my uncle got a hernia! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Here, they place the pig inside the roasting box while my father-in-law (far right) looks on.







Ms. Piggy is finally in the roasting box!







...and the lid if finally on the roasting box!






This is one of the interim checks.







...and here's another check.







After the pig is done and pulled out of the roasting box, the skin is pulled off, chopped and thrown into a tray so that the family members can devour it immediately. The crispy skin or "chicharron" is one of my favorite parts.







Finally, the rest of the pig is chopped up and pulled apart. It is all placed on a serving tray and each family member serves themselves whatever parts they want and however much they like! The side items are all located on another table. They are usually brought in by the different families that attend our yearly gathering. At this point, THE FEAST HAS OFFICIALLY BEGUN! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Enjoy the pics and thank you for looking!


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks great Luv,

Great pics, How'ed it turn out?

Oh yeah, what's in the marinade?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow the prep work is awesome but do we get to see the rest


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## big andy a (Jan 12, 2012)

Fantastic Q View, thanks!  

Now, who do I send my address to so I get in invite next year????  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Curt.


----------



## luv2q (Jan 12, 2012)

raptor700 said:


> Looks great Luv,
> 
> Great pics, How'ed it turn out?
> 
> Oh yeah, what's in the marinade?


raptor, thank you! You know, I always forget something important in my post. Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here it is:

8 teaspoons Cumin

2 teaspoons Black Pepper

2 teaspoons Cayenne Pepper

2 teaspoons Chili Powder

2 teaspoons Oregano

2 Tablespoons Kosher Salt

4 Tablespoons Olive Oil

2 Heads Garlic

2 Cups Sour Orange Juice

By the way, make some of this marinade and try it on chicken. It's AWESOME!!!
 




Scarbelly said:


> Wow the prep work is awesome but do we get to see the rest


Scar, since I was hosting, I didn't get many "after" shots, like I would've wanted. I had plenty of time to document everything leading up to pulling the pig out of the box, though. I'll try to get more pics of the "after" next year.
 




SausageBoy said:


> Beautiful!!!


Sausage, thank you!
 




Big Andy A said:


> Fantastic Q View, thanks!
> 
> Now, who do I send my address to so I get in invite next year????
> 
> ...


Curt, thank you! Just come over to Miami next year and follow your nose!


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Luv2Q, It looks so good i have to give it a try.

I really like the butter and salt trick


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 12, 2012)

The finished product looks amazing - when I saw the post earlier there were no finished pics - Thanks for sharing the marinade too


----------



## luv2q (Jan 12, 2012)

raptor700 said:


> Thanks Luv2Q, It looks so good i have to give it a try.
> 
> I really like the butter and salt trick


No problem, raptor! I'll be sure to let dad know that you liked his trick.


----------



## luv2q (Jan 12, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> The finished product looks amazing - when I saw the post earlier there were no finished pics - Thanks for sharing the marinade too


Scar, now I get it! I had accidentally hit the wrong "submit" button and it posted too early. I hadn't gotten in the last pics yet. Either way, I'm kicking myself for not getting more pics. I'll get it right next year (I hope).


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 12, 2012)

Man O Man that looks like a great time.. thanks for posting i enjoyed the pic's


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. It looks awesome.


----------



## venture (Jan 12, 2012)

What can I say?  Just awesome!

Awsome meat, awesome tradition, and awesome family pics!

Thanks so much.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2012)

That really looks awesome! That meat looked so juicy, I bet the taste was unbelievable.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jan 13, 2012)

Man oh man that's a dayum good looking pig


----------



## slownlow (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome!   Thanks for sharing and thanks for the recipe!


----------



## big sexy (Jan 13, 2012)

So the box you have is just like a giant oven??  The heat comes down from the top and the pig basically roasts in it's own yummyness, along with that great looking marinade, and butter you added.  Very interesting.  Thanks for sharing, I would love to get a piece of that skin, looks fantastic!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome post and awesome event.  Thanks for sharing that!  So cool that the family tradition keeps on going.  What a great tradition!

And, the pig looks fantastic!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













-Salt


----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2012)

That looks simply awesome. Great documentation of the prep. Love that injector too. Looks like some KGB weapon or something. Great post.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 13, 2012)

Great pics and great looking hog! It's nice to see all the "love" going into this family tradition. And thanks for the rub/marinade recipe, will have to take your advice and try it on chicken!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow thanks for posting that up!


----------



## irie (Jan 13, 2012)

holy smokes..... wow..... one of the most epic q-view posts I have seen in a while. I can almost smell and taste it from here looks like a successful meal!


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome looking pig!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  That looks like it was a great time.


----------



## moikel (Jan 14, 2012)

Love it on every level, great  post. I  think the Australian = of sour orange is a blood orange.Great marinade. What sort of sides go with a meal like that?


----------



## sprky (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow all I can say is wow. very nice how too


----------



## rc1991 (Jan 16, 2012)

That looks incredible.....can I be part of your family?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I lived in Miami for 6 years for grad school in the 90s but only got to go to one pig roast...it was a group of first timers- while good it looked nothing like yours! One thanksgiving I did have mojo marinated turkey and it was amazing- thanks for posting that recipe- will definitely have to give that a try!


----------



## luv2q (Jan 19, 2012)

tyotrain said:


> Man O Man that looks like a great time.. thanks for posting i enjoyed the pic's


tyo, it certainly was! I'm glad you enjoyed the pics.
 


bmudd14474 said:


> Thank you for sharing. It looks awesome.


bmudd, you're very welcome and thank you!
 




Venture said:


> What can I say?  Just awesome!
> 
> Awsome meat, awesome tradition, and awesome family pics!
> 
> ...


Venture, thank you!
 




SmokinAl said:


> That really looks awesome! That meat looked so juicy, I bet the taste was unbelievable.


Al, thank you! The taste, just like every year, was beyond words. I am already looking forward to next Christmas eve. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




va_connoisseur said:


> Man oh man that's a dayum good looking pig


va, thank you!
 




slownlow said:


> Awesome!   Thanks for sharing and thanks for the recipe!


slow, thank you, you're welcome and you're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




Big Sexy said:


> So the box you have is just like a giant oven??  The heat comes down from the top and the pig basically roasts in it's own yummyness, along with that great looking marinade, and butter you added.  Very interesting.  Thanks for sharing, I would love to get a piece of that skin, looks fantastic!


Sexy, it is just like a giant oven. It's the same premise with ever type of "caja china" out there. By the way, I could go for another piece of the chicharron right about now! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




GrayStratCat said:


> Awesome post and awesome event.  Thanks for sharing that!  So cool that the family tradition keeps on going.  What a great tradition!
> 
> And, the pig looks fantastic!
> 
> ...


Cat, thank you and you're welcome!
 




alelover said:


> That looks simply awesome. Great documentation of the prep. Love that injector too. Looks like some KGB weapon or something. Great post.


ale, thank you! The injector makes life a whole lot easier. I've messed with plenty of those gadgets throughout the years, but I've finally found one that not only works, but that is extremely well built.
 




SmokinHusker said:


> Great pics and great looking hog! It's nice to see all the "love" going into this family tradition. And thanks for the rub/marinade recipe, will have to take your advice and try it on chicken!


Husker, thank you and you're welcome! I made six chicken quarters for dinner last night and used this marinade on them. My wife and kids are still licking their fingers! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




sunman76 said:


> Wow thanks for posting that up!


sun, you're welcome!
 




irie said:


> holy smokes..... wow..... one of the most epic q-view posts I have seen in a while. I can almost smell and taste it from here looks like a successful meal!


irie, thank you!
 




Johnnie Walker said:


> Awesome looking pig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JW, thank you!
 




Moikel said:


> Love it on every level, great  post. I  think the Australian = of sour orange is a blood orange.Great marinade. What sort of sides go with a meal like that?


Moikel, thank you! For side dishes, everyone communicates beforehand and they all bring something different. The typical traditional side dishes are rice and beans ("Moros y Cristianos"), sweet plantains ("Platanos Maduros"), Cuban bread ("Pan Cubano") and cassava with marinade ("Yuca Con Mojo").
 




sprky said:


> Wow all I can say is wow. very nice how too


sprky, thank you!
 




rc1991 said:


> That looks incredible.....can I be part of your family?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rc, thank you and, yes, we are currently adopting! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 At least you were able to go to one of these pig roast gatherings, so you can relate. As for the turkey, that's a great idea! I may do one with this marinade injected into it and then deep fry it in peanut oil. Mmmm!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 19, 2012)

What a great tradition!!!  Looks unreal!!!


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2012)

I havent been to Florida but I  have been to Cuba. 1998 July spent a week in Havana.I went to Havana mardi gras , about  12000 people on opening night easy. they had a version of whole pig roast as street stall food yours looks better.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice!  I've never had a pig butterflied like that, In my family we spit roast the hog on a big rotisserie.


----------



## berninga87 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------

